# Skyblue nicotine



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

Hi guys, the skyeblue nicotine shows 3.6% on the lable, is that 36mg concentration on the e juice me up program? Just wanna make sure. Thanx in advance...


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Hi guys, the skyeblue nicotine shows 3.6% on the lable, is that 36mg concentration on the e juice me up program? Just wanna make sure. Thanx in advance...



As far as I know your assumption is correct.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (6/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Hi guys, the skyeblue nicotine shows 3.6% on the lable, is that 36mg concentration on the e juice me up program? Just wanna make sure. Thanx in advance...



Yip thats correct

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> As far as I know your assumption is correct.


Reason I asked is I'm lowering my nicotine levels from week to week, on occasion getting nic buzz from some of my 6mg and 3mg blends, either my nic level are balancing or I'm cooking up a buzz...lol


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Reason I asked is I'm lowering my nicotine levels from week to week, on occasion getting nic buzz from some of my 6mg and 3mg blends, either my nic level are balancing or I'm cooking up a buzz...lol



Lol took me a year to get from 18 to 6mg


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol took me a year to get from 18 to 6mg


I was on 12mg leaving 40+cigs a day, for 2 weeks, then on 6mg for a week, dropped to 3mg this week with 70%VG, but decided to go back to 6mg when drinking/at work or not near a charger. Still figuring out my drop rate, think I might be rushing it a bit...it seems that higher PG helps with the reduction as the troat hit feels a bit heavier.


----------



## FireFly (7/4/15)

Had same question and it is correct. 3.6% = 36mg as per @Melinda 

I Was on 12 for 1 year... then 6mg for last 6 months. swapped to 3mg for last month... So far so good.
Want to be like @BigAnt and Vape Zero  maybe 3 months here @ 3mg. then eithr 1.5 or straight to Zero


----------



## Derick (7/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Hi guys, the skyeblue nicotine shows 3.6% on the lable, is that 36mg concentration on the e juice me up program? Just wanna make sure. Thanx in advance...


Yep it is - the lab that mixes it for us uses the 'per volume' naming and we went with it - but after so many questions like that we have decided to go with what vapers know - i.e. 36mg, busy switching the labels, soon as the old ones are used up I'll change the site too

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> I was on 12mg leaving 40+cigs a day, for 2 weeks, then on 6mg for a week, dropped to 3mg this week with 70%VG, but decided to go back to 6mg when drinking/at work or not near a charger. Still figuring out my drop rate, think I might be rushing it a bit...it seems that higher PG helps with the reduction as the troat hit feels a bit heavier.



You are doing very well @Puff&Pass 
Ive been vaping for a year and 5 months and am still on 18mg
But i am still mostly on mouth to lung

My lung hit devices are at 9mg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (7/4/15)

Silver said:


> You are doing very well @Puff&Pass
> Ive been vaping for a year and 5 months and am still on 18mg
> But i am still mostly on mouth to lung
> 
> My lung hit devices are at 9mg.


I would happily still be on 18mg, but I'm an official skyblue e-liquid tester, so I probably vape more than anyone here, so I had to drop to 6mg or silver every day

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## free3dom (7/4/15)

Derick said:


> I would happily still be on 18mg, but I'm an official skyblue e-liquid tester, so I probably vape more than anyone here, so I had to drop to 6mg or silver every day



You poor soul

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ashley A (7/4/15)

free3dom said:


> You poor soul


You lucky fish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waltervh (7/4/15)

Derick said:


> I would happily still be on 18mg, but I'm an official skyblue e-liquid tester, so I probably vape more than anyone here, so I had to drop to 6mg or silver every day



Hehehehe. @Derick What work for you the best to test the juice with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (7/4/15)

Waltervh said:


> Hehehehe. @Derick What work for you the best to test the juice with?


I test in a variety of devices @Waltervh - from the good old stock standard like evods down to 0.2 Ohm tanks and maybe a try on the Reo.

I do have my favourites though, currently it is the subtank mini on the 0.5 Ohm coil 

I have to make sure it tastes decent on the whole range of tanks, no use in bringing out a flavour that only tastes good at .0001 Ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/4/15)

Derick said:


> I would happily still be on 18mg, but I'm an official skyblue e-liquid tester, so I probably vape more than anyone here, so I had to drop to 6mg or silver every day


 Are you willing to work shift? lol, i'd happily take the skyblue nightshift testing......hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (8/4/15)

We do have testers, mainly because just because I don't like anything does not mean there won't be someone that will 

Also they were chosen because they have good pallets and can describe flavours well, from their feedback we tweak and fiddle till we get it right - actually takes a long time to develop a single juice, sometimes months because you have to properly steep between each test as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

